# Dos problemas de configuración (Re-Cerrado

## JotaCE

Estimados amigos luego de innumerables intentos infructuosos por levantar gentoo en mi maquina por fin ya pude. sencillamente increible horas y horas de compilacion partiendo desde stage 1 para tener un sistema limpio literalmente desde cero.

Sistema base + X11 + Gnome + Openoffice

pero a pesar del trabajo realizado no estoy conforme por dos detalles

1.- Cada vez que arranco la PC se desconfiguran los niveles de audio de alsamixer y cada vez tengo que configurarlos

2.- No puedo tener una resolucion mayor a 800x600

haber si alguna alma caritativa me ayuda con alguna idea de como poder arreglar esos dos tan pequeños detalles.

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.- Cada vez que arranco la PC se desconfiguran los niveles de audio de alsamixer y cada vez tengo que configurarlos
> 
> 

 

emerge alsa-utils si no lo has hecho aún. Luego, 

```

$ rc-update add alsasound default

$ /etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

Ajusta tu mezclador una vez más. Ahora los valores deberían guardarse al reiniciar. De todas formas, puedes guardarlos ahora mismo también haciendo "alsactl store".

 *Quote:*   

> 2.- No puedo tener una resolucion mayor a 800x600

 

Más datos  :Razz: 

En Xorg o en consola?

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Más datos 
> 
> En Xorg o en consola?

 

Primero Gracias por tu ayuda veamos si funciona  :Very Happy: 

Estoy usando gnome como escritorio y no me permite mas resolucion que 800x600 aun teniendo confidurado xorg para que de 1024x768

----------

## elsdello

Hola,

voy a intentar ayudarte, a ver primero de todo preguntarte que grafica tienes  :Smile: , ya que si tienes Nvidia posiblemente instalado los drivers oficiales puedas elegir cualquier resolucion, si no intenta reconfigurar el xorg.

En la web de gentoo hay una guia bastante util que a mi me vino muy bien:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Yo segui este tutorial y no tuve ningun problema.

Aun si te sigue saliendo a 800x600 o tienes algun problema puedes copiarnos el xorg.conf aqui y nosotros le damos un vistazo y te podemos comentar que puedes cambiar.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Cuidate

----------

## i92guboj

Como dice elsdello, es cosa de Xorg, y no de gnome. Primero tienes que instalar los drivers correctos para tu tarjeta de video, y luego configurar tu xorg.conf debidamente. Como ya dicen arriba, el método para ello depende de tu tarjeta gráfica y los drivers disponibles para la misma.

----------

## JotaCE

aqui va mi xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option    "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "Accel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "TurboQueue"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FastVram"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HostBus"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RenderAcceleration"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1Type"         # <str>

        #Option     "ForceCRT2Type"         # <str>

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "Vesa"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MaxXFBMem"             # <i>

        #Option     "EnableSiSCtrl"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWCursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWCursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseColorHWCursor"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # <str>

        #Option     "Reflect"               # <str>

        #Option     "Xvideo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "InternalModes"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverruleFrequencyRanges"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RestoreBySetMode"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvOnCRT2"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC"                   # <i>

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation2"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC2"                  # <i>

        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation1"    # <i>

        #Option     "PDC1"                  # <i>

        #Option     "EMI"                   # <i>

        #Option     "LVDSHL"                # <i>

        #Option     "ForcePanelRGB"         # <i>

        #Option     "SpecialTiming"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "UseROMData"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseOEMData"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "YV12"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVType"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVOverscan"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVSuperOverscan"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthCVBS"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthSVIDEO"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVLumaFlickerFilter"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVChromaBandwidth"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVChromaFlickerFilter"    # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVCVBSColor"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CHTVTextEnhance"       # <i>

        #Option     "CHTVContrast"          # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVEdgeEnhance"      # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVAntiFlicker"      # <str>

        #Option     "SISTVSaturation"       # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVCFilter"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SISTVYFilter"          # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibFine"    # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibCoarse"    # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVXScale"           # <i>

        #Option     "SISTVYScale"           # <i>

        #Option     "TVXPosOffset"          # <i>

        #Option     "TVYPosOffset"          # <i>

        #Option     "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker"    # <str>

        #Option     "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SIS6326TVForcePlug"    # <str>

        #Option     "SIS6326FSCAdjust"      # <i>

        #Option     "YPbPrAspectRatio"      # <str>

        #Option     "TVBlueWorkAround"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlending"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlendThreshold"    # <i>

        #Option     "CRT2Detection"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT2ReDetection"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SenseYPbPr"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT1Gamma"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2Gamma"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "GammaBrightness"       # <str>

        #Option     "GammaBrightnessCRT2"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2GammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "Brightness"            # <str>

        #Option     "NewGammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Brightness"        # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaBrightness"    # <str>

        #Option     "Contrast"              # <str>

        #Option     "NewGammaContrast"      # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Contrast"          # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaContrast"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT1Saturation"        # <i>

        #Option     "XvGamma"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultContrast"     # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultBrightness"    # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultHue"          # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultSaturation"    # <i>

        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfx"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfxLR"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvChromaMin"           # <i>

        #Option     "XvChromaMax"           # <i>

        #Option     "XvUseChromaKey"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvInsideChromaKey"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvYUVChromaKey"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDisableColorKey"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvUseMemcpy"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BenchmarkMemcpy"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvDefaultAdaptor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ScaleLCD"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CenterLCD"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnableHotkey"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceCRT1VGAAspect"    # <str>

        #Option     "ForceCRT2VGAAspect"    # <str>

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedFBAuto"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # <str>

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # <str>

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinviewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "sis"

   VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"

   BoardName   "300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"

   BusID       "PCI:0:8:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## i92guboj

No se mucho de tarjetas SiS, pero tu xorg parece estar configurado solo para 1024x768. ¿Como sabes que tu resolución actual es de 800x600?

Usa estos comandos para ver la resolución activa:

```

$ xdpyinfo | grep dimensions

  dimensions:    1600x1200 pixels (363x272 millimeters)

$ xrandr --query

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 1600 x 1200

default connected 1600x1200+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1600x1200      50.0*    57.0     58.0     59.0  

   1280x1024      51.0     63.0     64.0  

   1280x960       52.0     65.0  

   [...]

```

Aparte de eso, tu sección Screen debería ser así:

```

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Con una línea Modes para cada subsection, no solo para la última. Aunque eso no debería cambiar nada, ya que el default es el último (24 bits) que es el que tenía la línea Modes correcta.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Creo que te faltan algunas lineas en el Section Monitor, que influyen muchisimo en la resolución y esas son las del vertical y horizontal que soporta tu monitor, aqui te pego el mio, las puedes pegar todas, vas probando una a una y la que no funcione las comentas, colocas otra y reinicias las X con un /etc/init.d/xdm restart asi surte efecto la nueva.

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        #HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

        #HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

        #HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

        HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

        VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection
```

Yo en lo personal para las horizontales recomiendo la que esta descomentada ya que es la más generica y funciona perfectamente en la mayoria de los monitores.

Por otro lado comentar que si solo colocas los modes "" sin nada dentro, el sistema te dara todos los disponibles dentro del rango disponibles, asumiendo el más alto por defecto. Si al iniciar las X se ve todo distorcionado intenta con Alt+Ctrl+(+)"Tecla del +" 'la del "-" que se pasea por todos los rangos de resoluciones posibles y soportados en esas frecuencias.

----------

## JotaCE

Gracias a i92guboj y a Eleazar por sus consejos ya esta solucionado el tema del audio y de la resolucion de pantalla ahora solo un pequeño detalle:

Entre prueba y prueba perdi los iconos en el escritorio y la imagen de bienvenida de gnome se queda oegada hasta que le hago click lo cual es bastante inusual. como soluciono estos inconvenientes??

Gracias de antemano

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Gracias a i92guboj y a Eleazar por sus consejos ya esta solucionado el tema del audio y de la resolucion de pantalla ahora solo un pequeño detalle:
> 
> Entre prueba y prueba perdi los iconos en el escritorio y la imagen de bienvenida de gnome se queda oegada hasta que le hago click lo cual es bastante inusual. como soluciono estos inconvenientes??
> 
> Gracias de antemano

 

Del splash no se nada. De lo otro tampoco, porque no soy usuario de gnome, pero los iconos los pone nautilus en el desktop, así que mira en nautilus --help, a ver si tiene una opción para añadirlos. Si es así, lánzalo, al salir y guardar la sesión debería volver todo a su sitio (menos el splash, claro).

----------

## Coghan

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entre prueba y prueba perdi los iconos en el escritorio y la imagen de bienvenida de gnome se queda oegada hasta que le hago click lo cual es bastante inusual. como soluciono estos inconvenientes??
> 
> Gracias de antemano

 

Con respecto a los iconos del escritorio, este enlace me ayudó:

"EDITO EL ENLACE"

http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=%C3%8Dconos_en_el_escritorio

...y en relación al splash de Gnome, recuerdo que alguna vez me pasó al bucear en un bucle infinito en todas las opciones de la Gnome las primeras veces que la instalé. No recuerdo muy bien cual fue la solución, pero creo que era algo relacionado con los temas, prueba a cambiar el tema completo o a desactiva el splash y volverlo a activar.

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   
> 
> 1.- Cada vez que arranco la PC se desconfiguran los niveles de audio de alsamixer y cada vez tengo que configurarlos
> 
>  
> ...

 

Estoy invocando este antiguo post para pregunta algo relacionado con lo mismo.

Intento hacer una llamada telefonica desde la compu.

Puedo marcar sin problemas

Puedo oir a la persona que llamo pero no me escuchan.

configuro alsamixer como entrada mic y front-mic pero de ninguna forma soy escuchado.

Alguna sugerencia ?

----------

## pelelademadera

fijate que por ahi el programa tiene sus propias configuraciones de entrada/salida de audio. por ejemplo, skype tiene su configuracion, no se que usas para hacer la llamada

----------

## JotaCE

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> fijate que por ahi el programa tiene sus propias configuraciones de entrada/salida de audio. por ejemplo, skype tiene su configuracion, no se que usas para hacer la llamada

 

Tienes toda la razon.... muchas gracias!

----------

